# Dubai World Cup this weekend



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone going?

The new bubble lounge should prove interesting, it's where those lovely ladies let their hair down and show themselves up for the chavettes they really are....

'Aqoul: That Dubai Theocracy. Theocracy with drunk Lebsluts and Brits

Have fun, I'm washing my hair....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No way am I going to that this year. Far too many loud drunken chavs who haven't a clue about horse-racing. I like the racing, but you don't get to see anything when you are there.

I haven't been to Meydan yet (was a regular at Nad al Sheba for past couple of years as we used to have shares in a nag), but I hear that so far the organisation has been shocking, so I hate to think what Saturday will be like. I don't know anyone who is going this year.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone going?
> 
> The new bubble lounge should prove interesting, it's where those lovely ladies let their hair down and show themselves up for the chavettes they really are....
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with Ahlan  great magazine from a great company


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Nothing wrong with Ahlan  great magazine from a great company


Well you would say that wouldn't you....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well you would say that wouldn't you....


Er yes


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Er yes


But you haven't started with them yet. I know quite few people with them, and many that used to be. Let me know what you think in three months. 

Will you be working on any specific titles?

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> But you haven't started with them yet. I know quite few people with them, and many that used to be. Let me know what you think in three months.
> 
> Will you be working on any specific titles?
> 
> -


Oh yes very exciting ones!!!! Their IT magazines all B2B, so no fluffy days out for me at the races 

And what is their opinion on ITP?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Oh yes very exciting ones!!!! Their IT magazines all B2B, so no fluffy days out for me at the races
> 
> And what is their opinion on ITP?


Opinions mixed. I know both editors and freelancers who are happy, but also of cases where staff have been very shabbily treated. I won't go into specific cases here though. Like many places, it may depend on how high you are and what you role is. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Like when they sacked that bird for a small indiscretion on the beach?

She was meant to be a top sales girl too!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Opinions mixed. I know both editors and freelancers who are happy, but also of cases where staff have been very shabbily treated. I won't go into specific cases here though. Like many places, it may depend on how hogh you are and what you role is.
> 
> -


Have heard similar from people I know back in UK who have worked there......alledgedly..... Guess its the same as anywhere if you do your job properly then you should be OK...time will tell!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Like when they sacked that bird for a small indiscretion on the beach?
> 
> She was meant to be a top sales girl too!


Apparently she was rather good at selling lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Apparently she was rather good at selling lol


Pity she didn't know how to keep her mouth shut and her shoes on though eh?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Pity she didn't know how to keep her mouth shut and her shoes on though eh?


PMSl.....blame the champagne they had been drinking


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yolumba here we come!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

a lot of my friends are going... mostly just for a piss up..

the only Race im going to is the Red Bull Air Race in Abu Dhabi.... lane:


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*redbull air race*



marc said:


> a lot of my friends are going... mostly just for a piss up..
> 
> the only Race im going to is the Red Bull Air Race in Abu Dhabi.... lane:


yeah i was down that way today and saw them practicing. should be good to watch.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Should be good, last year was great to watch..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

SBP said:


> And what is their opinion on ITP?



A *LOT* of people don't seem to make it beyond their trial period, regardless of targets and figures.

And the boss exlempifies everything that is wrong in a UK ex-pat.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> A *LOT* of people don't seem to make it beyond their trial period, regardless of targets and figures.
> 
> And the boss exlempifies everything that is wrong in a UK ex-pat.


Sounds perfect then!!


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

will be at Meydan on Sat... lets hope its worth it


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

xdude said:


> will be at Meydan on Sat... lets hope its worth it


Sure man ... I will e at other end picking chicks with mst dimunitive essex based wooman


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Wearing white stilettos and holding the keys to their bf's Escort Cossie....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The last two post - English? 

essex based woman? and Cossie? 

Can I get a septic translatin!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> The last two post - English?
> 
> essex based woman? and Cossie?
> 
> Can I get a septic translatin!


Essex county east of London famous for stupid blonde women who jump into bed with blokes

Cossie is short for Cosworth engined car, very very fast and an Escort was small car so stupid amount of power usually driven by stupid boyfriends of women named above


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Huh, who would of known ? Deffinatly not me


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Huh, who would of known ? Deffinatly not me


Not surprisingly, you'd fit the stereotypical Essex girl to a tee!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Not surprisingly, you'd fit the stereotypical Essex girl to a tee!


Ouch.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ouch.


I think you have every right to hit him around the head with a baseball bat for that comment!

:boxing:

-


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Not surprisingly, you'd fit the stereotypical Essex girl to a tee!


Har Har Har. That was good one


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I think you have every right to hit him around the head with a baseball bat for that comment!
> 
> :boxing:
> 
> -


He is sick so I will let this one slide. I hope he has some sweet girl who is bringing him soup and juice.... cuz I doubt essex types do that sort of thing!!!!


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

so how was this thing?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I watched it on tv last night for a few hours. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Really? how was the concert though?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> Really? how was the concert though?


As I am not arabic, my take might be a bit off due to the cultural differences. It felt like I was watching an advertisement on selling the uae and dubai to the rest of the world. Lots of talking about things that honestly just bored me. But of course the light show stuff was neat and it was beautiful.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It felt like I was watching an advertisement on selling the uae and dubai to the rest of the world. Lots of talking about things that honestly just bored me. But of course the light show stuff was neat and it was beautiful.


hahaha who cares about that jynx I agree it's boring....was santana any good?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> hahaha who cares about that jynx I agree it's boring....was santana any good?


I watched for like fifteen minutes and then gave up. It was on in the background but i didnt watch too much after that. From the listening stand point, Santana wasnt that great.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I watched for like fifteen minutes and then gave up. It was on in the background but i didnt watch too much after that. From the listening stand point, Santana wasnt that great.


that's a dissapointment....thanks for makin me feel better about not goin


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> that's a dissapointment....thanks for makin me feel better about not goin


Ahh.. but for the races, watching on tv is always prob a bit better. 

But for the concerts, imho, going is always way more fun then anything that can ever be taped. Its being in the crowd, singing along, the vibe from the crowd... Ah, I miss concerts!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> He is sick so I will let this one slide. I hope he has some sweet girl who is bringing him soup and juice.... cuz I doubt essex types do that sort of thing!!!!


And they tend to be bottle blondes, so if you a natural Jynx you not truly "Essex"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

More a dirty blode, but sun seems to make it lighter and lighter. I just have to stay out the sun to stay dirty


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

The venue is not that great for concerts, unless you sit in the free seats, then it seems worth it. There are many options that they could have taken to make it more friendly to music lovers, but that would interfere with the venue itself as the new mecca of horse racing. Nothing against Meydan, but it's not a place to see a concert.


----------

